# Pictures of women in the military/police



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

*...*

...


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

Let's talk about fetish


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice girls uh? :nuts:


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

Just go to militaryphotos.net


----------



## Cornman (Feb 28, 2008)

México - Policía Federal (Federal Police)























































All photos - defensamexico.com


----------



## Cornman (Feb 28, 2008)

**



















In my city


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Bunch of perverts


----------



## fghi892 (Sep 2, 2010)

*polo shirts cheap polo shirts*

polo shirtscheap polo shirts


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Turkey rocks!


----------



## futate01 (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a Romanian girl in active duty in Afghanistan. 










This is a picture from a Romanian newspaper about the fact that she and her boyfriend got married on the battlefield in Afghanistan. Here are more pictures and the full story but it is in Romanian. http://www.libertatea.ro/stire/doi-tineri-militari-romani-aflati-in-misiune-s-au-casatorit-in-afganistan-306880.html


And here are some police girls from a small city in northern Transylvania.



















source;http://www.newsin.ro/politista.php?cid=view&nid=e3b76d4c-514c-47ef-8c96-ba18af620120&hid=foto&FotoTaskId=1fc4d8f5-6bbd-4c2f-b92f-1cef605139b8

These girls along with seven more of their coworkers got into trouble after they posed in a "sexy police girls" calendar in their work uniforms.


----------

